
Mexican Cartels Enslave Engineers to Build Radio Network (2012) - msh
https://www.wired.com/2012/11/zeta-radio/amp/?__twitter_impression=true
======
the_seraphim
Is it not time that an international force was setup to deal with the Zetas
once and for all? at this point they are getting to ISIS/ISIL level
shitbaggery, at least ISIS chop your head off quick, cartel members do it
slow, with dull knives...

